# [Fri 11th Oct 2013] Time Tunnel - Boy About Town - Mod Special - Original and... (Canterbury Arms)



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2013)

DJ Boy About Town hosts a Mod Special bringing you classic tunes from Mod's R&B roots right through to Revival and beyond.

Free before 9pm - £3 afterwards

Get along to an event at the Canterbury Arms while you still can!

www.timetunnellondon.com

https://www.facebook.com/groups/timetunnelbrixton/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Time-Tunnel-Brixton/358418237523400


----------

